# Tip to prevent overcharging



## n00b13 (27/11/15)

One of the most common recommendations I see is to avoid overcharging of batteries. Most modern chargers counter this, but I think I have found a safer solution for leaving your mod plugged in overnight. 

I have 2x 10000mAh external battery packs. One from RS Components (which won't work) and a Romoss Polymoss 10. The beauty of this battery is that it physically switches off as soon as the charging device is unplugged or stops drawing current. Only drawback is that this battery takes about a full day to charge
They sell for about R500, but often go on sale at takealot for R220-300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (28/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> One of the most common recommendations I see is to avoid overcharging of batteries. Most modern chargers counter this, but I think I have found a safer solution for leaving your mod plugged in overnight.
> 
> I have 2x 10000mAh external battery packs. One from RS Components (which won't work) and a Romoss Polymoss 10. The beauty of this battery is that it physically switches off as soon as the charging device is unplugged or stops drawing current. Only drawback is that this battery takes about a full day to charge
> They sell for about R500, but often go on sale at takealot for R220-300.
> ...


How large are these packs and are they practical for mods?


----------



## n00b13 (28/11/15)

kev mac said:


> How large are these packs and are they practical for mods?


They come in different physical sizes, depending on capacity. 
This is the one I have http://www.romoss.com/proview.php?ID=31

I also own a small 2600mAh Energiser one, that is more portable. 

I'm not sure what you mean by practical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (29/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> They come in different physical sizes, depending on capacity.
> This is the one I have http://www.romoss.com/proview.php?ID=31
> 
> I also own a small 2600mAh Energiser one, that is more portable.
> ...


forgive my ignorance but I'm not familiar w/ these.Are they a lipo type battery? And could they be interchanged w/ say my Hcigar DNA200?


----------

